# Overseen at Blues Youngers



## Definitelynotanotherref (Sep 2, 2018)

Overseen at the Surf Sports Park/Del Mar Polo Fields this weekend for the So Cal Blues Tournament. For context: only Youngers were held at this location, the Olders were in Oceanside.
   We all kind of guessed that this happens, but I always thought it was beer, or at least something more moderate (silly me).

Should venues start hiring security?


----------



## Fact (Sep 3, 2018)

This is nothing new.  It happens in all youth sports. Parents use to ask us regularly if we wanted some. In our case baseball seemed to be worse, starting much earlier in the day.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 3, 2018)

State cup last year at Galway downs.  We had an 11am game.  The trash can on our sideline had 4 or 5 empty coors light cans. 
If you need to drink before 10 am to watch your kids play soccer- maybe you should find another hobby.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 3, 2018)

Alcohol is one thing, how about weapons? 

Seen parents and coaches carry and pull them out occasionally during heated argument or when things don't go there way, not at blues cup but other well known tournaments.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Definitelynotanotherref said:


> Overseen at the Surf Sports Park/Del Mar Polo Fields this weekend for the So Cal Blues Tournament. For context: only Youngers were held at this location, the Olders were in Oceanside.
> View attachment 3102 View attachment 3101  We all kind of guessed that this happens, but I always thought it was beer, or at least something more moderate (silly me).
> 
> Should venues start hiring security?


Must be the refs.


----------



## MWN (Sep 3, 2018)

Alcohol "on the field" is against the rules for all gaming circuits.  The parents know this and hide it.  Now, my experience is that parents with booze on the field, do a decent job of hiding it in their Starbucks cups, fancy insulated water bottles, etc.  These parents tend to be the best behaved because they know the are cheating the system and don't want to get caught.  They sit there quietly sipping their bloody mary or other cocktail.  I personally would rather have it on the field (hidden) than parents going to the pizza place and drinking pitchers of beer and coming back to the field blitzed.


----------



## ForumParent (Sep 3, 2018)

Wait, they left their suitcase there, too?   Did you look at the luggage tag as part of this investigative journalism? 

Seriously though, I thought there was a good vibe on the sidelines at Blues Cup this year with minimal wacky belligerent yelling.


----------



## Socal United (Sep 3, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Alcohol is one thing, how about weapons?
> 
> Seen parents and coaches carry and pull them out occasionally during heated argument or when things don't go there way, not at blues cup but other well known tournaments.


Funny you say that.  We had a state cup final against a LAUFA team in which the coach was a part time cop or something.  He was not happy with losing and actually brandished the gun in front of the kids on the field trying to celebrate.  It was the most surreal scene I had been a part of and was so proud of my parents for not going crazy.  It turned a celebration into a melee in a hurry.


----------



## Definitelynotanotherref (Sep 3, 2018)

So then I will bring up the old debate about venues selling alcohol like the one venue does.

It really is only the 5% that are the problem and ruin it for everyone else. And those are the same people that would bring alcohol whether it was available or not.
So if they are going to be drunk anyway, might as well sell it for a high margin and make money for the venue, and at the same time be able to somewhat regulate it so you can cut people off if the vendor sees fit.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 3, 2018)

Alex Morgan was kicked out of Disney World.   Alcohol is a drug and some people abuse it.   It is the world we live in.


----------



## Josep (Sep 3, 2018)

Don’t forget that there are bars at Silverlakes. 

 Booze can be brought, hidden, purchased anywhere. 

The behavior is up to the individual.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 3, 2018)

We usually waited until we went back to the hotel.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 3, 2018)

I actually have that exact bottle in my liquor cabinet.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2018)

Definitelynotanotherref said:


> So then I will bring up the old debate about venues selling alcohol like the one venue does.
> 
> It really is only the 5% that are the problem and ruin it for everyone else. And those are the same people that would bring alcohol whether it was available or not.
> So if they are going to be drunk anyway, might as well sell it for a high margin and make money for the venue, and at the same time be able to somewhat regulate it so you can cut people off if the vendor sees fit.


The venue could be held liable if a parent purchased alcohol and then got into an accident.


----------



## Zdrone (Sep 3, 2018)

Dominic said:


> I actually have that exact bottle in my liquor cabinet.


Mines in the freezer.

Both Sams Club and Costco have it cheap.

Just sayin


----------



## MWN (Sep 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The venue could be held liable if a parent purchased alcohol and then got into an accident.


Not in California , liability does not attach to any licensed seller of alcohol, because California recognizes that adults are 100% liable for what they put into their bodies and the actions that they engage in. There is a statute that absolves all sellers of alcohol of liability. Individual servers may be held criminally liable for serving obviously intoxicated individuals, but the alcohol licensee is still not liable if there was an accident. The only time when the alcohol seller is liable for the actions of the person they served alcohol to is when that person is a minor.


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Dominic said:


> We usually waited until we went back to the hotel.


LOL, yes that's the best way to do it.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Sep 3, 2018)

Definitelynotanotherref said:


> Overseen at the Surf Sports Park/Del Mar Polo Fields this weekend for the So Cal Blues Tournament. For context: only Youngers were held at this location, the Olders were in Oceanside.
> View attachment 3102 View attachment 3101  We all kind of guessed that this happens, but I always thought it was beer, or at least something more moderate (silly me).
> 
> Should venues start hiring security?


This is disgraceful.

Still parking on dirt after all the money they make at that venue.


----------



## outside! (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> This is disgraceful.
> 
> Still parking on dirt after all the money they make at that venue.


The last thing the Del Mar River mouth needs is more paving in the water shed. Deal with the dirt parking lot.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 3, 2018)

Dominic said:


> I actually have that exact bottle in my liquor cabinet.


You mean you did until your wife took it to have drinks with the other moms at Blues Cup


----------



## MWN (Sep 4, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> This is disgraceful.
> 
> Still parking on dirt after all the money they make at that venue.


Its my understanding that Oceanside is still running at a loss due to the fact that the turf continues to be a problem because of inadequate grading and high salts, making it near impossible to run the facility at a profit.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 4, 2018)

MWN said:


> Its my understanding that Oceanside is still running at a loss due to the fact that the turf continues to be a problem because of inadequate grading and high salts, making it near impossible to run the facility at a profit.


Maybe they should run concessions & serve some drinks instead of these 3-4 tent vendors they contract with.

I've seen bottles like this near the start of a tournaments on the far fields near the pits  so I dunno if the seniors or workers are sneaking in after hours raging or there lacking proper cleanups? 

Anyway will somebody pass the red cups, going to be a long day out there, cheers


----------



## forsomuch (Sep 4, 2018)

The mellower parents just hotbox the porta-johns!


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Sep 4, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Maybe they should run concessions & serve some drinks instead of these 3-4 tent vendors they contract with.
> 
> I've seen bottles like this near the start of a tournaments on the far fields near the pits  so I dunno if the seniors or workers are sneaking in after hours raging or there lacking proper cleanups?
> 
> Anyway will somebody pass the red cups, going to be a long day out there, cheers


This thread deals with alcohol at Blues Cup not Red Cups!


----------



## outside! (Sep 4, 2018)

As long as they are not fighting, disturbing the peace or driving I have no issue with parents drinking at tournaments.


----------



## MWN (Sep 4, 2018)

cerebro de fútbol said:


> This thread deals with alcohol at Blues Cup not Red Cups!


Fixed it.


----------



## CaliKlines (Sep 4, 2018)

outside! said:


> As long as they are not fighting, disturbing the peace or driving I have no issue with parents drinking at tournaments.


As long as they are sharing, I have no issue with parents drinking at tournaments.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 4, 2018)

forsomuch said:


> The mellower parents just hotbox the porta-johns!









At least be discreet, John's are bad enough


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Sep 4, 2018)

outside! said:


> As long as they are not fighting, disturbing the peace or driving I have no issue with parents drinking at tournaments.


Finallly, some sane comments, someone with common sense.  This happens in the stands on the fields,  at almost every sporting event known, from AYSO to Little League, to PeeWee football, to HS, to College, to the Pros!  As long as we are not talking Shooter Flatch, who cares?


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 4, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> Finallly, some sane comments, someone with common sense.  This happens in the stands on the fields,  at almost every sporting event known, from AYSO to Little League, to PeeWee football, to HS, to College, to the Pros!  As long as we are not talking Shooter Flatch, who cares?


As long as coaches and referees are included, I'm in.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 6, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> As long as coaches and referees are included, I'm in.


I've seen a few coaches & refs where this is a given


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> Finallly, some sane comments, someone with common sense.  This happens in the stands on the fields,  at almost every sporting event known, from AYSO to Little League, to PeeWee football, to HS, to College, to the Pros!  As long as we are not talking Shooter Flatch, who cares?


Very bad example for the kids.


----------



## GKDad65 (Sep 6, 2018)

MWN said:


> Not in California , liability does not attach to any licensed seller of alcohol, because California recognizes that adults are 100% liable for what they put into their bodies and the actions that they engage in. There is a statute that absolves all sellers of alcohol of liability. Individual servers may be held criminally liable for serving obviously intoxicated individuals, but the alcohol licensee is still not liable if there was an accident. The only time when the alcohol seller is liable for the actions of the person they served alcohol to is when that person is a minor.



Are you kidding ?!
In this environment/state you can be taken to civil court and get a judgement for the stupidest shit.
Don't ever think liability doesn't attach in California and that this society believes in individual responsibility.
It's ALWAYS someone else's fault !


----------



## MWN (Sep 6, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> Are you kidding ?!
> In this environment/state you can be taken to civil court and get a judgement for the stupidest shit.
> Don't ever think liability doesn't attach in California and that this society believes in individual responsibility.
> It's ALWAYS someone else's fault !


Not kidding.  No joke.  Its California law.  Although I agree with the social commentary (last sentence).  The statute is below.  For non-lawyers it basically says (1) if you sell alcohol to somebody that is obviously drunk YOU are guilty of a criminal offense; (2) there is no civil liability in California for providing alcohol to anybody who can legally drink [_note, California is actually somewhat ahead of the curve here_]; and (3) that stupid court case that attached civil liability is null and void because its the "consumption" and not the "serving" that is the proximate cause of injuries ... restated ... your an adult and 100% responsible for your adult asses mistakes, not the bar, liquor store or winery/brewery/distillery.

*Business and Professions Code § 25602. *
(a) Every person who sells, furnishes, gives, or causes to be sold, furnished, or given away, any alcoholic beverage to any habitual or common drunkard or to any obviously intoxicated person is guilty of a misdemeanor.

(b) No person who sells, furnishes, gives, or causes to be sold, furnished, or given away, any alcoholic beverage pursuant to subdivision (a) of this section shall be civilly liable to any injured person or the estate of such person for injuries inflicted on that person as a result of intoxication by the consumer of such alcoholic beverage.

(c) The Legislature hereby declares that this section shall be interpreted so that the holdings in cases such as Vesely v. Sager (5 Cal. 3d 153), Bernhard v. Harrah’s Club (16 Cal. 3d 313) and Coulter v. Superior Court (____ Cal. 3d ____) be abrogated in favor of prior judicial interpretation finding the consumption of alcoholic beverages rather than the serving of alcoholic beverages as the proximate cause of injuries inflicted upon another by an intoxicated person.

(Source: _http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/codes_displaySection.xhtml?sectionNum=25602.&lawCode=BPC_)​What is your address? I need to send you an invoice.

By the way, if a venue were to be sued, they would "Demurrer" to the suit citing the above statute, which would be tossed out of court for "failure to state a cause of action."
​


----------



## focomoso (Sep 7, 2018)

MWN said:


> common drunkard


Common drunkard... COMMON DRUNKARD...???!!! I'm an exceptional drunkard!


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2018)

MWN said:


> Not kidding.  No joke.  Its California law.  Although I agree with the social commentary (last sentence).  The statute is below.  For non-lawyers it basically says (1) if you sell alcohol to somebody that is obviously drunk YOU are guilty of a criminal offense; (2) there is no civil liability in California for providing alcohol to anybody who can legally drink [_note, California is actually somewhat ahead of the curve here_]; and (3) that stupid court case that attached civil liability is null and void because its the "consumption" and not the "serving" that is the proximate cause of injuries ... restated ... your an adult and 100% responsible for your adult asses mistakes, not the bar, liquor store or winery/brewery/distillery.
> 
> *Business and Professions Code § 25602. *
> (a) Every person who sells, furnishes, gives, or causes to be sold, furnished, or given away, any alcoholic beverage to any habitual or common drunkard or to any obviously intoxicated person is guilty of a misdemeanor.
> ...


I don't know much about the common usage in legal circles, but in English language circles  "demurrer" is a noun, so a more grammatically-correct construction would be "file a demurrer" or just "demur".


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't know much about the common usage in legal circles, but in English language circles  "demurrer" is a noun, so a more grammatically-correct construction would be "file a demurrer" or just "demur".


Or why don't you STFU...get it?


----------



## ForumParent (Sep 7, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Common drunkard... COMMON DRUNKARD...???!!! I'm an exceptional drunkard!


This could be the name of our band.


----------



## outside! (Sep 7, 2018)

ForumParent said:


> This could be the name of our band.


We have a band?


----------



## jpeter (Sep 7, 2018)

outside! said:


> We have a band?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Sep 7, 2018)

Still not better than the Blues Brothers.


----------



## younothat (Sep 7, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Still not better than the Blues Brothers.


Fixed that...






For  Aretha Franklin,  RIP:


----------

